# I wrote an email to you, but I didn't succeed in receiving your answer



## Cunctator

Bon dia a tothom,

i'm starting to learn catalan.. 

With this thread, I ask your kind help in translating into catalan the following sentence:
"I wrote an email to you, but I didn't succeed in receiving your answer"..
Ps: My sentence should be very very polite..

I tried to translate it as follows:
"Us he escrit un correu electrònic, però no he aconseguit trobar-us"
But this sounds to me as a complete non-sense..

Thank you very much for your help!! Adéu!!

Cunctator


----------



## Cap Gros

Bon dia Cunctator,

Una traducció possible parlant de vostè (polite) a les persones que en teoria haurien d'haver rebut el missatge seria:

"Els he escrit un correu electrònic, però (a dia d'avui) no he rebut (encara) cap resposta per part seva".


----------



## gemmita

Bon dia,

I wouldn't use trobar-us for an email. It's normally use for a phonecall altough it's not a non-sense.

I would say: Us he escrit un correu electrònic, però no he rebut cap resposta"


----------



## Cap Gros

Gemmita,
en tot cas seria trobar-vos... i si és very polite cal parlar de vostè no?
Salutacions


----------



## Lumia

Cap Gros said:


> Gemmita,
> en tot cas seria trobar-vos... i si és very polite cal parlar de vostè no?
> Salutacions


 
De vostè o de vós, que és el que ell ha fet servir. De fet, en llenguatge administratiu per a textos molt formals se sol preferir el tractament de vós al de vostè.


----------



## Mei

De totes maneres no crec que pel fet de parlar de vostè ja sigui respectuós, vull dir que si a mi em parlen de tu em falten al respecte? Penso que es pot dir de les dues maneres amb respecte. També és veritat que en l'àmbit laboral el més habitual és parlar de vostè, no sabem a qui va dirigida aquesta frase. Ei, opinió personal, eh! 

Li he escrit un correu electrònic, però no he rebut cap resposta.

T'he escrit un correu electrònic, però no he rebut cap resposta. 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Cap Gros

Dubto que Cunctator vulgui en aquest cas escriure de vós, però tens raó en el que dius, gràcies per l'aportació.


----------



## Cunctator

I try to answer in catalan..
 
Gràcies Cap Gros, Gemmita, Lumia, Mei, pels aportacions!
 
Aquesta frase és dirigida a un professor de l’Universitat. He utilitzat el “us” (en el significat del formal “vosté”) en lloc del “tu” porqué voldria esser el més respectuós posible en aquest segon correu electronic..

Crec que “Us he escrit un correu electrònic, però no he rebut cap resposta” és ok!! 

Gràcies otra vegada!

Cunctator


----------



## ernest_

I think the first part should be "Us vaig enviar un correu electrònic". Past tense makes more sense here. Second, "enviar" instead of "escriure", but this is just a matter of taste. The only problem I see is the use of "correu electrònic", as we discussed another day, some say it is not appropriate, although there's no simple solution so I'd just leave it that way.


----------



## Cunctator

ernest_ said:


> I think the first part should be "Us vaig enviar un correu electrònic". Past tense makes more sense here. Second, "enviar" instead of "escriure", but this is just a matter of taste. The only problem I see is the use of "correu electrònic", as we discussed another day, some say it is not appropriate, although there's no simple solution so I'd just leave it that way.


 
Thank you very much for your post, Ernest. I've had a look on the page you linked and I liked very much the philological discussion. So, thank you for your suggestion both on "vaig enviar" and "correu electrònic".

Best regards,

Cunctator


----------



## gvergara

Una pregunta entorn del concepte de _correu electrònic_... En www.diccionari.cat, aquest terme és definit com a _sistema d'enviament i recepció de missatges entre dos o més usuaris per mitjà d'una xarxa informàtica_. Així, segons aquesta font _correu electrònic _es referiria al sistema, no pas als missatges que s'envien. L'Alcover i Moll no recull ni _correu electrònic _ni _e-mail_. Llavors us pregunto: és de debò correcte de dir _enviar un correu electrònic_? Gràcies,

G.


----------



## germanbz

gvergara said:


> Una pregunta entorn del concepte de _correu electrònic_... En www.diccionari.cat, aquest terme és definit com a _sistema d'enviament i recepció de missatges entre dos o més usuaris per mitjà d'una xarxa informàtica_. Així, segons aquesta font _correu electrònic _es referiria al sistema, no pas als missatges que s'envien. L'Alcover i Moll no recull ni _correu electrònic _ni _e-mail_. Llavors us pregunto: és de debò correcte de dir _enviar un correu electrònic_? Gràcies,
> 
> G.


El que no entenc es perquè no ha de ser correcte dir correu-electrònic i si e-mail que significa "electronic-mail".


----------



## gvergara

Ja, crec que la pregunta és infinitament més complicada que la resposta, que a més és molt simple, i per tant aquesta vegada serà millor que només utilitzi el terme  i no pas que el comprengui. Gràcies de qualsevol manera.

G.


----------

